# Os 9 Ftp Server, File Server, Etc.



## ohmelas (Oct 15, 2003)

I have gotten my hands on a Powermac 9650 and I'm running 9.2 and have loaded this machine to the hilt with some ram and new video cards. I want to use this machine to integrate with my other Macs and PCs...

My question is what can I get for Mac OS 9 that made this machine a FTP Server, File Server, Firewall, Printer Server so that my 7 other machines on the network (4 Macs and 3 Wintels) can use the print services, exchange files off of this shared drive and the like?

I've been trying to find an older version of Web Star or Mac OS X version 1.0 but my concern is will it work on the 9650 being an older Power PC chip or should I stay with a native solution?

I also need one real upgrade for this and that's a T100 network PCI card from the 10BaseT they were using on that machine initally. Any suggestions there?

Please advise.


----------



## ohmelas (Oct 15, 2003)

Oh,

I almost forgot. I've tried Yellow Dog Linux on no more than two occasions and don't like it. I promise I didn't inhale and its use was only experimental. 

Any other suggestions (don't say SUSE or any other flavor of Linux please?)


----------



## ohmelas (Oct 18, 2003)

I've located a version of a program called Appleshare IP which will do the trick very nicely. I'll post some configuration issues that I have with it as well so that the forum can benefit. Version 6.3 worked well with OS 9.1


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 18, 2003)

You seem to be answering your own questions. 

Appleshare is what I was going to recommend.


----------



## BitWit (Oct 18, 2003)

I was wondering, does Appleshare IP provide ftp services?

I was going to say that the "hotline"-type servers are a convenient alternative to ftp if you want something thats free.


----------



## ohmelas (Oct 18, 2003)

FTP was part of my criteria and more importantly I wanted it to play nicely with my three Windows Machines running XP, 2000, and 98. I'm a programmer and a Music guy and all these machines playing nice together seems like a tease. We'll see and I'll report on how they really work together.


----------



## ohmelas (Nov 13, 2003)

Just to follow up on this thread. I love the services that this provides! I'm a happy man and like so many other things that are Apple you don't have to spend $10,000 just to say that you're certified to operate it. 

I installed it flawlessly.

I operates and works flawlessly.

It's awesome, hasn't crashed in almost a month! Working out awesome. The only beef that I have is that it doesn't function like its own DNS that I can see.

Cheers.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 13, 2003)

Glad you are working smoothly.  

The Mac community is freindly and helpful. And now you are part of the family


----------



## themacnut (Nov 19, 2003)

NetPresenz is a good FTP and web server for OS 9-I've used it on my system to good effect before I upgraded to OS X. It's also fairly cheap, at least compared to WebStar. It's not quite as heavy-duty as WebStar, but I don't think you need a heavy-duty app for what you've got in mind. It's available for sale at http://www.netpresenz.com


----------



## tachyon (Nov 27, 2003)

We used to use AppleShare IP where I work, all the way to v6.3.3.
MacDNS used to come with it, I think, but we thought it was no good for some reason and used QuickDNS by Men and Mice(?). This worked well. Be sure to keep an eye on your Mail Server if you use it for that... the anti-spam features only worked to a certain extent... if your Mail database gets corrupted and needs rebuilding, when it's done you are an Open Relay by default. Follow the steps on http://kbase.info.apple.com/ in the artcle about AppleShare IP and spam and you should be back to normal.
PS for file services you need a dedicated Windows sharepoint... i.e. a special folder just for the Windows network neighborhood.


----------

